# my b13 with sum new kicks [16"]



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

just got sum new shoes on... took some shots today since it was so nice out. lemme know what u think?  

here sum dock shots


















and there is the Smallville set in the background 


















and yeah thats a dent in the fender, but here's a shot when 
the clouds rolld over and shaded the shot...


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

is it that bad that no one comments on it? hahaha


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Naw man, those rims look really nice along with the car.. Good pick.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I think everyone should like your car. It's pretty damn clean, and those wheels match very well.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm.... *drool*


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

That is one sweet ass ride.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

id steal it and drive it. nice look. FIX THE DAMN DENTS it makes me sad to see a b13 with worse dents than mine.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks guys, but the dents i just cant pop out lol i kno its bad but at least it looks nice far away and driving around.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

wow, it looks gangster haha


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i bought them from a friend which bought it from his friend , and i asked them if they knew they dint, but i really dont know what kind they are myself. i searched and lookd everywhere but none match up. people say it looks like konig tuners or Racing Sparcos . . . but the tuners have 6 split spoke and mine at 8 splitspoke.. and i know they arent sparcos because they would hav been stamped. just sum decent looking knockoffs'


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

sweet ride. drool!!


----------



## mevans (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice, nice nice.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Looks awesome nice job :thumbup:


----------

